# Looking For Millipedes In Southern California!



## xirxes (Apr 26, 2009)

Howdy there, 

Just went to the San Diego Wild Animal park here and saw some of the Puerto Rican Black/Yellow Millies and got bit my the milli-keeping bug again!

Picked up a AGB on the way home and set him back up, and today i picked up what seems to be the african White/black. 

Now that i have these two, it seems that NO ONE AROUND HAS ANY MILLIPEDES!!! i swear i took the last two healthy buggers in the whole county.

Im Currently looking for Madagascar Fires, Pills or Pinklegs, as well as Puerto Rican Black and yellows, or any other tropical, colorful variant for that matter!

Anyone Selling and Shipping to So. Cal? Know of anyone? Every page i see online is either no longer existant reference from here or several years out of date.

Please let me know if you can help thanks!


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 27, 2009)

While I'm also searching desperately for madagascar fires (I swear no one has them yet, or if they do they're not breeding), and the large tropical pill you'll more than likely not see around either since no one can keep them alive properly, they starve to death or something after a few months, there ARE tons of other millipede species available online from dealers.  

AGB's seem rare nowadays as well since you can no longer import millipedes.  There are lots of babies available now on various sites, though, but of course it'll take a few years for them to reach their potential size.  These are the dealers I've personally bought millipedes from in the last 2 - 3 months so they're definitely still good.  

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com
http://www.tarantulainc.com
http://www.kenthebugguy.com
http://www.doubleds.org/  - under "hot finds"

Other dealers/breeders have them for sale from time to time.  Many of the tarantula dealers will have a couple pede species available as well.  It's always best to email them to ask about availability first.  Sometimes they'll have species not listed, or some listed might have just sold out, or aren't ready yet, etc.  I'm sure they'll ship to CA.  

The closest to puerto rican black and yellows I've seen are the bumblebees commonly available, but they're only 2" long at full growth, so they're very small and not as impressive at all by any means.  They're still very cute!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 30, 2009)

there are some decent species local to soca

let me see... check out the genera Tybolus, Hiltonius, and one more that i can't remember. some of the species can get over 4" and are fairly attractive, too

you can check out a thread i made that has a tiny bit of info about cool CA species (and maybe join our local bug club and/or forum)
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about1332.html


----------

